# Strikeforce Pick 'em League GP



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If anyone wants to compete in a grand prix tourney starting at the next Strikeforce Pick 'em event for Overeem vs Werdum, let me know on this thread by the end of the month. Some people competed in the CPL GP in the VIP forum and it will work the same way, with all the same ups and downs. Single elimination, winner gets credits, a trophy to wear in their sig if they so choose, and a shot at the Strikeforce CPL title currently held by Machida Karate. Besides being a sign up thread, this is also a poll to pick which trophy will be used.

These are the 4 choices, all made by our talented buddy limba. Anybody who has played in Strikeforce CPL can vote if they want to, and we will use the trophy with the highest total.


*1*











*2*











*3*











*4*

















Signed up for the Strikeforce CPL Grand Prix

*Couchwarrior*
*KryOnicle*
*Ruckus*
*limba*
*kantowrestler*
*Tyson Fury*
*Machida Karate*
*Bknmax*
*BobbyCooper*
*dudeabides*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I voted for number 2, i think that is by far the best.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh you can give me the third trophy please dude 

If not I might have to face you in the first Tournament bracket^^


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

2 is perfect


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I took away the votes made by Hiro and Toroian on trophy #2, if somebody missed it in that top post you have to play Strikeforce Pick 'em for your vote to count and the poll tells all. That said, you guys are welcome to start, just sign up for the next event :thumbsup:

If anybody wants in the GP just sign up on this thread, limba and I will add anybody that posts on the sign up thread to the bracket so if you are on here posting and don't want the challenge better say so!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm in and rdy to fight


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Man im always the Champ during these  I never get to choose or participate... Man ive been champ for just to long


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Someone wanna briefly explain what the CPL is and what it involves? Some of us newer peeps might not have a clue. 

Cheers!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Someone wanna briefly explain what the CPL is and what it involves? Some of us newer peeps might not have a clue.
> 
> Cheers!


First you need to be a gold member :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> First you need to be a gold member :thumbsup:


I see. Maybe, just maybe, one day I could reach that plateau! Buddha forbidding.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> I see. Maybe, just maybe, one day I could reach that plateau! Buddha forbidding.


Yeah its gold membership than all you do is guess the fights who you think will win, How, and what round.

And your scores go vs the person your set you fight, and if you guess better than your opponent and keep winning you eventually get to fight the champ for the belt in hopes to become the champ like me


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah its gold membership than all you do is guess the fights who you think will win, How, and what round.
> 
> And your scores go vs the person your set you fight, and if you guess better than your opponent and keep winning you eventually get to fight the champ for the belt in hopes to become the champ like me


Cool man. Thanks for the info.:thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

You dont need to be a gold member to compete in the Strikeforce CPL Tyson. You can take part in it if you want to. Its just the UFC CPL that you have to be a gold member in order to take part in.

Everyone who wants to partake in an event signs up in a thread which will be created by Dudeabides, and then a week before the said event the match ups will be made, pitting you against another forum member. You then have a week to enter your picks, and you can only enter them once, there is no changing, unless an injury forces a fighter off the card.

What you have to do is pick who you think is going to win each fight, and also pick a method and round for each fight. You then need to put them in order of confidence, with your most confindent pick at the top, and your least coonfident pick at the bottom.

For the scoring you get 10 points for each winner you pick, an extra 5 points if guess the correct method of win and an extra 3 points if you guess the correct round.

If say there are ten fights on the card, you can get an extra 10 points if your most confident pick wins, and you will get an extra 1 point if your least confident pick wins. 

Your opponent will obviously make his picks aswell, and then it all comes down to who gets the most picks etc right!

If you have a look through some of the threads in the Strikeforce CPL sub forum ou will see some from previous events.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Man im always the Champ during these  I never get to choose or participate... Man ive been champ for just to long


You can sign up for it, Overeem is in the real Strikeforce GP isn't he?


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

hixxy said:


> You dont need to be a gold member to compete in the Strikeforce CPL Tyson. You can take part in it if you want to. Its just the UFC CPL that you have to be a gold member in order to take part in.
> 
> Everyone who wants to partake in an event signs up in a thread which will be created by Dudeabides, and then a week before the said event the match ups will be made, pitting you against another forum member. You then have a week to enter your picks, and you can only enter them once, there is no changing, unless an injury forces a fighter off the card.
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks for info too!! :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> You can sign up for it, Overeem is in the real Strikeforce GP isn't he?



SIGN ME UP IF I CAN! And i like the 3rd trophy!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> SIGN ME UP IF I CAN! And i like the 3rd trophy!


But then you dont defend your belt for the duration you are in it....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> SIGN ME UP IF I CAN! And i like the 3rd trophy!


Sure thing Machida Karate way to step up and not be afraid of a little challenge. Since the main prize of the whole tourney is a title shot, I would hope we do your matches in the GP like Strikeforce does with Overeem's... non-title. And then when the winner faces you or whoever the current champ is then, it could be for the title. Or if you go all the way through the tourney yourself, you could just have that title fight in the finale if you wanted so you didn't have to go against each other twice in a row.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Sure thing Machida Karate way to step up and not be afraid of a little challenge. Since the main prize of the whole tourney is a title shot, I would hope we do your matches in the GP like Strikeforce does with Overeem's... non-title. And then when the winner faces you or whoever the current champ is then, it could be for the title. Or if you go all the way through the tourney yourself, you could just have that title fight in the finale if you wanted so you didn't have to go against each other twice in a row.



Lol i want that trophy and the Prestige that comes with owning it.

And yeah im down for whatever, but if i win and i have the belt who do i face? I just fight whoever is the next contender?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So what do the likes of me and 420atalon do for the four to six months that this is going on for? Just face each other 4 times on the trot?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> So what do the likes of me and 420atalon do for the four to six months that this is going on for? Just face each other 4 times on the trot?


Im flattered you believe im going to make it all the way *blush*

Your to kind :wink02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol i want that trophy and the Prestige that comes with owning it.
> 
> And yeah im down for whatever, but if i win and i have the belt who do i face? I just fight whoever is the next contender?


If you beat everybody and are on that kind of a streak you will have to go against whoever is crazy enough to try I guess. If some guys don't like you in the tourney cause the people think they can beat you, but they don't want to join the tournament themselves... they don't have a very good argument there because they would have their chance. This GP give everybody a chance at the champ, you win and you get a shot.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> If you beat everybody and are on that kind of a streak you will have to go against whoever is crazy enough to try I guess. If some guys don't like you in the tourney cause the people think they can beat you, but they don't want to join the tournament themselves... they don't have a very good argument there because they would have their chance.



The UFC GP sucked because i wanted to be in that tourny really bad, and now i have a chance to compete in one, im taking it! Winning Tournys definitely say something


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Id rather not enter, wait for you to get knocked out of the very first round and then take your belt.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol i want that trophy and the Prestige that comes with owning it.
> 
> And yeah im down for whatever, but if i win and i have the belt who do i face? I just fight whoever is the next contender?


Balls to the Wall :thumb02: Not afraid of anyone!!!

Now thats our Champ :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Id rather not enter, wait for you to get knocked out of the very first round and then take your belt.



LOL! OH, TAKING BACK WHAT YOU SAID NOW I SEE! 




BobbyCooper said:


> Balls to the Wall :thumb02: Not afraid of anyone!!!
> 
> Now thats our Champ :thumbsup:



That's right Bobby boy! BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This Dragon is hungry for blood!

Gotta Represent the BadBoys! And Machida fans!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL! OH, TAKING BACK WHAT YOU SAID NOW I SEE!


What did i say??


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> So what do the likes of me and 420atalon do for the four to six months that this is going on for? Just face each other 4 times on the trot?



You said what were you going to do for 4 to 6 months while this is going on... Assuming i was going to last the whole duration of the tourny, and you made me *Blush* and i felt very special lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I want it on this one. How are the match-ups going to be determined?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I want it on this one. How are the match-ups going to be determined?



Coolest to uncoolest :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Where would I be then?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Where would I be then?


Lol hmm a open invitation to make fun.... Lol its to easy... Lets just leave the fight match ups to Dude


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, lets. Which will probably be determined by the record and stuff. Not like the Strikeforce Grand Prix which wasn't steady.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

No offense dude but this is bull allowing Machida to enter the GP with no belt on the line. That guarantees he won't lose the belt for the next 3 or 4 events which will be likely September...(2nd event doesn't look to be until July 30th...) 

Machida Karate has already been gifted his UFC belt once already when he lost to Inkdot... Imo it looks bad when you stay the champion even if you lose and takes all the credibility in owning the belt away... Just like SF is going to look like a joke when Werdum beats Overeem and doesn't win his title...

If MK really wants to enter the tournament it should be done in one of two ways.

1) He abandons his title. If you want could give him an interim title that gives him the first shot after the GP winner gets his. 

2) Put his belt on the line during the tournament. If this is done I think Hixxy or I should get the first shot at him depending on our UFC 130 match as previously discussed.

Just don't get why MK should be gifted his title while the top contenders get screwed.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

420atalon said:


> No offense dude but this is bull allowing Machida to enter the GP with no belt on the line. That guarantees he won't lose the belt for the next 3 or 4 events which will be likely September...(2nd event doesn't look to be until July 30th...)
> 
> *Machida Karate has already been gifted his UFC belt once already when he lost to Inkdot*... Imo it looks bad when you stay the champion even if you lose and takes all the credibility in owning the belt away... Just like SF is going to look like a joke when Werdum beats Overeem and doesn't win his title...
> 
> ...


To bad we already had a instant rematch right after that fight to see who is the champ because we had our fight planned BEFORE i won my belt.... And i won that RM so calling that a gifted belt is as sad as your complaint. 

And obviously a lot of you have extreme confidence in me because you think im going to win the whole thing hence why your Crying *tear*

This whole thing was made for a fun side thing and were doing the exact same thing as SF is doing in there GP and your bitching? When its obvious you would want to join the GP for that trophy if you were in my shoes but cry when its someone else, is also sad.

Dudeabides makes the rules and your whole (Taking the Credibility away) speech is crap, and if you dont care about the belt or the credibility then stop playing before i challenge everyone other than the baby :sarcastic04: :thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

^ 

This tournament might be fun for you and all the guys lightyears away from a title shot, but it sucks balls for the top contenders...

What are myself and Hixxy supposed to do now? Enter the grand prix and hope to win 3-4 straight matches over the next 4 months just in order to get to the same place we already are at? Avoid the GP and hope you lose early?

For a guy that has somehow managed to only really defend his UFC title once since acquiring it 7 events ago you sure do seem sure of your abilities... Too bad we can't all be gifted title rematches and fights that don't count towards the title. Taking a couple events off doesn't hurt either... You say that I don't care about the belt but that is bs, I do care about the belt and that is why I don't want it to be sidelined for up to a half a year just so you can go for a 3rd title... 

During this rant I have come to think of another solution to this although I doubt you will agree as it would mean you would actually have to try and defend your title... Enter the GP. Face one GP contender per event as well as the top contender, make one set of predictions or two if you feel the need to modify them according to your competition. If you lose to the GP contender they move on and you keep your title. If you lose to the contender you stay in GP but lose your title. If you lose to both you lose your title and your position in GP.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

420atalon said:


> ^
> 
> This tournament might be fun for you and all the guys lightyears away from a title shot, but it sucks balls for the top contenders...
> 
> ...



I said if your bitching about the credibility of the belt then STFU and stop playing little cry baby, and you had the belt and lost it INSTANTLY and your trying to talk to me about anything...

i didnt read half of what u said because i know its prob mostly bitching and im not going to waste my time off work to hear a baby cry i dont get paid for it.

But Dude please stop the cry baby that cant even defend a belt and bitches and tries to get closer to a title fight by crying a river...

No worries 420 i know your garbage at picking fights so ill just challenge others besides your sad ass and watch you lose and start over in the list all over again and get my shits and giggles

I love guys that cant hold there belt and try to cry to get a shot at it, awwww its ok 420 one day you will be a Big Boy! YAY!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Keep running. Its the only way you will hold your titles...

Loving the criticism from a guy who has never defended his title more then once consecutively in either league... Guess you get that from your boy Machida...

Give me a chance and I will show you what a true champion can do...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You can't keep running forever. I'm sure he'll pull it together though and defend the titles. It is also the only way to keep them.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You guys know this is a sign up thread, right? If you see your name on the sign up list in the first post and don't intend to be in the GP let me know. Being in the GP is easy, I have to say. If you show up every event and send picks, it only requires you to do what you already do. But if people are coming on the sign up thread to ask questions or complain they might get put on the list I wouldn't be surprised if I did that.

Any more ?'s let me know, I told kantowrestler on pm that the first round matchups would be based on rankings. If there were 16 people playing, the highest ranked person (in this case Machida Karate) would be the #1 seed and go against the #16 seed (the lowest ranked person who signs up). When we played in the UFC CPL we had an odd number of tournament entries, and if that happens one or more people will get automatic byes in the first round. Those would go to the highest ranked people in the event, again Machida Karate. If he had a bye in the first round he could be free to face whoever he wanted in a regular title defense outside the tourney.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL there is some good entertainment on this thread, and i love the wannabe smack talk while im wearing both belts.... It really hurts :confused03:


SF GP here i come! :fight02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess you can sign me up also...even though i'm still in a blur regarding my personal/professional life for the near future.

I'm entering this and picks will come in a while.
Not a hard card to pick tbh.

PS: not voting for the trophies since they're all *my babies* - you must show your kids the same love, don't you?! :laugh:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Heh, my 2 favs of your trophies are tied for 2nd. People can vote on that whether or not they want in the GP, they just need to have played in one of the pick 'em events before so they know what it is all about.

And... limba! Rock on, signed you up. I know you will be busy, if you can prognosticate your picks early go ahead and send them! It will be the same deal as in the usual events, pick every main card fight and choose two from the prelims. Don't worry if they change which you know S'force like to do, any change to any single fight on the card and your picks can be resent. Just the one or all of them, however you feel about doing it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Guys I don't really see a Problem here..

If the Champ wants to participate in the GP then thats his choice, cause he's the champ. 

If MK wins the tourney then he wins the trophy and the prestige of holding 2 belts and 1 GP throphy!

If MK loses, then he gets eliminated from the tourney and the winner of that tourney will challenge him for the belt and wins the tournament trophy.

just like it's done in Strikeforce right now with Overeem.



But I would personally include the upcoming Dream event into this GP. Otherwise it would really take a while.. thoughts?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

There is going to be a straight up pick 'em, just the winners, in DREAM for the next show bank on it. It will be easier than this or the one in Bellator (where you can win a million credits a week but only 5 people sign up, heh). If enough people like picking Japanese fights like they used to, maybe we could turn it into a real pick 'em league like this one for the next show they put on.

And it's like Bobby says, the champ has earned his choice of whether or not to compete in the tourney. If he wins 3 or 4 in a row (only hope we get that kind of turnout signed up) and that keeps the belt from being possibly taken, that is just a benefit the champ will also deserve. Being able to pull off a streak like that would make it hard to see him losing his title in most any defense that would've happened anyway.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

420atalon said:


> What are myself and Hixxy supposed to do now? Enter the grand prix and hope to win 3-4 straight matches over the next 4 months just in order to get to the same place we already are at? Avoid the GP and hope you lose early?


My thoughts exactly..


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Sign Me Up


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Trophy 2. I'm in.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> And it's like Bobby says, the champ has earned his choice of whether or not to compete in the tourney. If he wins 3 or 4 in a row (only hope we get that kind of turnout signed up) and that keeps the belt from being possibly taken, that is just a benefit the champ will also deserve. Being able to pull off a streak like that would make it hard to see him losing his title in most any defense that would've happened anyway.


Yeah facing the lowest ranked SF pickers that probably don't even know half the fighters on the cards is really going to show what kind of champion MK is... Really makes it obvious whether or not MK would stay champion if he were to actually fight the best opponents... 



BobbyCooper said:


> just like it's done in Strikeforce right now with Overeem.


Yeah, cause everyone should follow in the joke of MMA's footsteps... The UFC ended up buying SF because of SF's poor decision making ability...

What is funny is that MK actually agrees with me and knows it but is too scared to put his own belt on the line... 



Machida Karate said:


> I still think because of the state SF is in, and how stupid whack its been, i still say the winner of the HW tourney should leave with the belt...
> 
> But whatever.... All good fights... It would just be truly annoying if Fedor beats Overeem in the tourney and loses the title fight lol


Maybe it is just because he has gotten used to losing title fights and then getting another shot to keep his belt...

Edit: If MK's record isn't on the line in this tournament, if myself or Hixxy enter are we safe as well(ie don't lose top contender status if we lose in GP)?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this going to have the same format as the actual Strikeforce Grand Prix where if the champion is in the final the title will be on the line as well?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Is this going to have the same format as the actual Strikeforce Grand Prix where if the champion is in the final the title will be on the line as well?


Technically the only prizes of the tourney that were posted and used last time are title shot and limba's trophy (plus, you know, credits). If MK was still champ and got to the final, they could do the title shot there and not have to go twice in a row if they wanted. It would keep things moving, you know. But things are not always guaranteed to happen like you think, an early tourney exit or a loss in a title defense outside the tourney would change things up.




420atalon said:


> Yeah facing the lowest ranked SF pickers that probably don't even know half the fighters on the cards is really going to show what kind of champion MK is.
> 
> Edit: If MK's record isn't on the line in this tournament, if myself or Hixxy enter are we safe as well(ie don't lose top contender status if we lose in GP)?


Glad you like the idea so much, we'll do more tourneys every once in a while as long as people stay interested. It will give everyone a chance, and later on some people who come on later might find it tough to the number of wins others have. And I don't assume to know myself how many shows someone has watched or how many fighters they recognize based on how many times they have competed in a pick 'em game. 

The answer to the other question if you seriously need one, is no. The fights count on everyone's records.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Yeah facing the lowest ranked SF pickers that probably don't even know half the fighters on the cards is really going to show what kind of champion MK is... Really makes it obvious whether or not MK would stay champion if he were to actually fight the best opponents...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry.. I will win this thing anyway!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I doubt there is going to be an upset. But if he got upset it would end up putting MK in doubt. And I don't think UFC bought Strikeforce cause of their poor decision making, they bought them because Silicon Valley and Entertainment wanted to sell Strikeforce.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> The answer to the other question if you seriously need one, is no. The fights count on everyone's records.


Well, almost everyone's...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No, the fights count on everyone's record. You can't say not everyone cause that isn't correct. If it's a pro fight it goes on the record.


----------

